# Ferdinando D'Amico passed away



## al49 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just learned that few day ago Ferdinando D'Amico died.
If you don't know that name, I tell you that Ferdinando has been an expert specially dedicated to WW2 Italian aviation.
Together with Gabriele Valentini he published several books on the above subject, among them those listed below.
I had personally the opportunity to exchange messages with him, when I was working on some of my modelling projects and I always appreciated his competence and courtesy.
Alberto

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 7, 2017)

They did some good stuff. I have that 109 book somewhere, it's hard to find nowadays.
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2017)

Condolences.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2017)

Rest in peace


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2017)

RIP


----------

